# Trio



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2017)

Some I finished up. Olive wood on top of a canary wood end grain board I made and I don't know what that is on the blade in the picture. A reflection or something. Nothing wrong with the blade. Buckeye burl from Tom and box elder burl from Mike. All are 1084 steel

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2017)

That Olive Wood looks sweet Tony! Other two look really nice as well, but there's just a whole lot elegant about that Olive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 6, 2017)

Tony I love 'em all.....you got my address right?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Tony I love 'em all.....you got my address right?


I sent them all last week. Lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 6, 2017)

Great looking knives Tony! The olive is a clear winner for me too but the Buckeye is a very close second. That cutting board is killer too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2017)

Beautiful! I always admired your work. No amateur stuff here! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2017)

Very nice work Tony!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2017)

Love the shape of the Buckeye- Very nice- fer a southiner.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice....real nice!!

What did you use for a finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....real nice!!
> 
> What did you use for a finish?


It's a secret. Not telling you unless you pay me


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I still like that bottom knife! Does it have a home?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I still like that bottom knife! Does it have a home?


That is going to a silent auction in New Orleans next weekend for a woodworkers young son. I have another one with same design in the table. Plan to start on it this weekend. May have some more of that wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 9, 2017)

All of em look great bud

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2017)

Tclem said:


> It's a secret. Not telling you unless you pay me



Fine....have your people contact my people, and we'll hash this out later....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Fine....have your people contact my people, and we'll hash this out later....


Tru oil/mineral spirits but I didn't get it to shine. Probably not enough coats

Reactions: Like 1


----------

